# oil type 86 300zx turbo



## chokko (Apr 2, 2007)

Just bought a beater 86 300zx turbo and i need to do an oil change on it. I was wondering what oil it takes and i was wondering what the best octane gas it would take. I also have a HKS boost controller but i cant figure out how to work it or if its just broken, the knob wont move.

thanks


----------

